

Soundnode App – Soundcloud for desktop (Win/Mac) - weblancaster
http://www.soundnodeapp.com/
A open source project called Soundnode App that support Soundcloud for desktop (Wind&#x2F;MAc)
======
strict9
this is great! any chance of displaying song length? I only use soundcloud for
DJ mixes and skip past the one or two minute long tracks.

~~~
weblancaster
Yes. I'm going to add song length on the next update.

------
neduma
Awesome. Gonna try.

